# Austin Texas - What To See/Do?



## BWV Dreamin (Dec 27, 2011)

We will be in Austin, TX around the 3rd week of May. What is there to do? We will only have 2 days to see the town. We are flying in to see my son at Ft. Hood and thought it would be nice to treat him to a couple of days RR after returning from his deployment. Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 27, 2011)

LBJ Presidential Library is on the UT Campus.  It is free and we enjoyed it.  Also, just north of Austin is the World Famous Round Rock Donuts - home of the Texas Size Donut (2 Lbs).

http://www.lbjlibrary.org/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot4Qv04b9bU

http://www.roundrockdonuts.com/pastriesPage.html


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Phill12 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think that is main office for the Texas Lottery! You could go watch for the winners  come in.:rofl: 

 PHIL


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 27, 2011)

Could check the schedule for Austin City Limits and see if they are playing and if it was someone you would want to see.

The Congress Avenue Bridge Bats


http://acl-live.com/

http://austin.about.com/od/austinattractions/p/Bats_in_Austin.htm


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Zilker Park and the Barton Springs Pool (which is located in the park). The pool is fed by a natural spring --- so the water is the same temperature in May as it is in August or November. It is extremely refreshing. 

The park is a short distance from the Congress Street bridge. 

And the original Schlotsky's is (or at least was) on S. Congress. 

Texas has an imposing state capital - it is the largest in the nation.

There are caverns (Inner Space Caverns) in Georgetown, TX which is between Killeen and Austin. You can also exit I35 at Georgetown and follow University Drive to my alma mater, Southwestern University, which has a beautiful campus. 

In addition to the LBJ library, there is the Harry Ransom Center at the University of Texas. Within the HRC, there is one of the few remaining copies of the Guttenburg Bible. There is also the J. Frank Dobie collection. And I believe that there is a complete replica of Arthur Conan Doyle's study.

At 44th and F Street is the Elizabet Ney Museum. A very small museum of a woman sculptor from the late 1800s. A small museum which was her actual working studio. 

On the west side of town there is an observatory. I am not sure that it is worth going to now that the city has grown out past it. 

My favorite barbeque is at County Line --- also on the west side of town. Chuy's has great chile rellenos --- one of the few places where you can get them stuffed with picadillo (ground beef, olives, raisins and pecans).

Lots of wonderful things to do in Austin.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Dec 27, 2011)

A good place for lunch is at the Stagecoach Inn in Salado. It is about 45 yo 60 minutes from the base. 

elaine


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 27, 2011)

We were there a year ago for a son's wedding. 

LBJ Library & Barton Springs Pool both highly recommended.  Don't forget that Austin is home to the state capitol and the building and grounds make for a nice tour that you can spend several hours there doing.


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 28, 2011)

Short drive to Fredericksburg which is like an old Texan main street.
I spent a whole day to see many things and tried a restaurants in there, it was good. Cannot remember the name though...


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, some excellent info!! Would anyone have any suggestions as to a nice hotel to stay that would be near all of these attractios? I guess a good starting point would be the LBJ Library. I can also google this info, I just thought maybe someone with familiarity of the area could give me a good suggestion. I am printing all of this off now!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 28, 2011)

Fredricksburg and Marble Falls are beautiful.  The bats that live under the bridge are amazing to watch as they come out at night to eat the mosquitoes.  The Domain and the Arboreatum are two fabulous shopping and dining areas on the north side of town.


----------



## snippet (Feb 19, 2012)

you can see the bats that live under congress bridge every evening.  It's really spectacular to watch them emerge as night begins to fall.  There are several restaurants nearby, or rent a canoe on the lake to watch them.  

Take a segway tour of 6th street.  It's loaded with restaurants and all other sort of stores and bars that might interest you.

there is a free tour at the Capitol.  Visit the Capitol Visitor Center for more exhibits and information.

In addition to the LBJ library is the Bob Bullock State History Museum which is really good.

There's a Duck tour too that's informative and doesn't involve walking all over the place.  Plus it goes into the lake for a short trip in the water.  It's always fun.

Guadalupe street is full of eclectic places and restaurants.  

If you want to cool off go to Barton Springs.  or go a bit further south to New Braunfels to Schlitterbahn.

The tickets & tours office at Ft Hood will have a lot of brochures for local places and also has discount tickets for attractions.  Check it out before you leave the base!


----------

